# "Ladies of the nights"



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Folks,
a lot of different nightclubs/bars etc. have been mentioned on here....a number of them cater to guys on the prowl and to some "Ladies of the night".....I know places for Asian and African majority...some Indians......anybody know where the favourite hangout is for the Eastern Europe/Russian part of that profession....? I have some business interest in that regard as one of my friends is a reporter and would like to get some inside stories about the double sided standards of the UAE/Middle East....

Any info appreciated
MYA (MovingYetAgain)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MovingYetAgain said:


> Hi Folks,
> a lot of different nightclubs/bars etc. have been mentioned on here....a number of them cater to guys on the prowl and to some "Ladies of the night".....I know places for Asian and African majority...some Indians......anybody know where the favourite hangout is for the Eastern Europe/Russian part of that profession....? I have some business interest in that regard as one of my friends is a reporter and would like to get some inside stories about the double sided standards of the UAE/Middle East....
> 
> Any info appreciated
> MYA (MovingYetAgain)


A reporter??

Wanting to write yet another negative (& most likely biased & unbalanced) story about Dubai?

:yawn:


----------



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

Given that this is not the "really serious" part of the business, it may sound more negative.
However, I don't think that this is Dubai specific....


----------



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

So....is it reallly the case that nobody on this list knows the hangouts of the 
"Ladies of the Night" from Eastern Europe/Russia ? Well....hard to believe....

Elphaba,
I understand your concern and comment...however, all local available news and reports are biased...so a bit of a story from the other side most certainly does not harm...has nothing to do with Dubai bashing as that is certainly not the intend....

thanks for any leads 
MYA


----------



## Scouse 6 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rattle Snake, Metropolitian Hotel


----------



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

Finally....at least one has heard about such a place 

Thanks very much !

Anybody else ??


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'm thinking your friend may be in need of a new career


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, might be, Mr. Rossi....

and I wonder why everybody is so shy here


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not a case of being shy, more a case of being so clean living we wouldn't have the first idea about such subjects


----------



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

Of course, Ogri....I should have known....

just curious as to why those places are always packed with lots of guys...including lots of foreigners


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My guess is that they are all journalists doing research


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Yep, might be, Mr. Rossi....
> 
> and I wonder why everybody is so shy here


I didn't actually mean the lack of responses, rather if the height of your friend's investigative power is to get a mate to post on an internet forum he may not be cut out for such a job.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I reckon the Dubai Sex tourism industry is just about to get another willing recruit.....

Troll????


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

try the Duke of York Hotel....Bur Dubai........and be prepared to be swamped.....!!


----------



## MovingYetAgain (Aug 18, 2009)

I know the York Hotel...and the club...with ladies from China, Africa etc etc....
is that the one ? Or where is the Duke of York Hotel ?


----------

